
Canceling student-loan debt could introduce 'moral hazard', Moody's warns - harambae
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/erasing-student-loan-debt-could-create-several-troubling-issues-2019-11-1028653280
======
rolph
cancelling currently rancorous debts is only part of a solution. Along with
any debt modification, something also has to be done with the current model of
higher education.

------
argimenes
It wouldn't be cancelling debt. It would be retroactively legislating free
public college tuition, essentially.

If new students don't have to accrue debt, why should past ones?

------
netfl0
I would like to cancel my mortgage. Who’s with me?

